# Certified Coder - Warren, MI



## kgurney (Apr 7, 2010)

Certified Coder

Anesthesia Revenue Management, Inc.
Warren, Michigan

Immediate opening for full time Certified Coder
FLSA Classification:  Non-Exempt

*Minimum Qualifications:*

High school diploma or GED completion is required.  Certified Professional Coder with a minimum of two years experience with CPT/ICD-9 coding of surgical services and E/M knowledge required.  

*Job Knowledge and Responsibilities:*
•	Knowledge of the Evaluation and Management (E/M) section of the CPT manual is required
•	Knowledge of medical terminology and anatomy is required
•	Knowledgeable in medical insurance billing regulations
•	Review physician documentation to ensure compliance with third party and regulatory guidelines
•	Performs initial charge review to determine appropriate CPT and ICD-9 codes
•	Performs duties and job functions in accordance with the policies and procedures established for the corporation
•	Demonstrate ability to operate office machines i.e.; computer, fax, copy machine
•	Demonstrate good organizational and interpersonal skills
•	Demonstrate physical stamina for prolonged sitting and typing
•	Demonstrate physical ability required to perform essential job duties
•	Executes mental processes required to perform essential job duties and responsibilities, including observing, identifying, remembering, understanding and problem solving.

*Please email or fax your resume to Tina Lenz (tlenz@armgmt.com) or Fax (586) 264-3868*


----------

